# Mini RC tracks near Northeast PA?



## Porksalot4L (Nov 4, 2002)

i am curious about mini z racing and other mini rc cars and would like to go see them race sometime. can anyone help me find a track near northeast Pennsylvania? also how much does it cost to get into mini z type racing? thanks


----------



## omnis85 (Sep 26, 2005)

porks I just built a mini z brp track in my basement with transponder sysytem, come up and play one night.


----------



## Porksalot4L (Nov 4, 2002)

sounds so cool. i dont even own one yet though lol ill come though to watch lol see you soon


----------



## omnis85 (Sep 26, 2005)

Porksalot4L said:


> sounds so cool. i dont even own one yet though lol ill come though to watch lol see you soon


dude I have plenty of brp cars and there are enough mini z's to race aswell, transponder system came in yesterday, we are all kinds of official now. all we need now is a mini fridge with beer in it.


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

omnis85 said:


> all we need now is a mini fridge with beer in it.


Just make sure they're micro-brews!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## omnis85 (Sep 26, 2005)

martian 710 said:


> Just make sure they're micro-brews!!!:thumbsup:


lol....beer is beer


----------

